# Sign my Guestbook.



## Chiller

A few images from the last few weeks. Have not had much time for taking snapshots, but here are a few. 

Whos watching you. 




 



I desaturated the colours a bit and added a Midnight Sepia filter, turned the opacity to aboot 50% to give this the muted tones. 


One of the performers at the homeless rally



 
A performer from the homeless rally, differen then the one above


 
One of those cliched river shots the pros hate. :lmao::lmao:


 
From the air show. The building is stationary.


----------



## Big Bully

I am still laughing about the first photo! Oooh that is good! hahaha

The air show photo is awesome. What kind of building is that? 

And the pro's may hate the river shot, but hell I'm not a pro and I love it!!! It is so beautiful. Job well done like usual Chiller!


----------



## Chiller

Thank you so much Miss Bully. Appreciate your comments. Dont worry...Im no pro either, and dont want to be. Im quite happy down here at the bottom. 
You might have seen this before.  It is a snapshot of the CN Tower at night. The one with the planes swarming it.


----------



## sarallyn

that last one (air show) is _awesome_. nicely done.


----------



## kundalini

I'm really diggin' #3 & 6.  :thumbsup:


----------



## kundalini

$h1+.... forgot about #5.... another guuden'


BTW.......... where do I sign in?


----------



## Big Bully

You sign with your blood, they take it when you aren't looking.. hahha

Chiller, you are more of a pro than I am. You amaze me constantly! I love your work!


----------



## Otterpop

I am definitely liking #1.. nice use of color in the mans shirt, it really draws the eye


----------

